# SE Fl website links



## KenK

I copied some of these links from old threads, and Richard is helping me try to get this together.  I'm not sure how it will post, but hopefull, when someone asks about stuff to do in this area of Fl, we can either post this link, or cut & paste what might be of interest.   (We only have parts of these places ready)  Please ad a link below this post, if you like the place...will be added and the your post will be deleted.  ( Separation of N & S Dade is just about where I 95 ends....ie... Flagler or where the NE canges to SE on the roads I didin't get to Viscaya, metrozoo, or Monkey Jungle yet, nor everglades tours.  Takes more time than I thought) 

NO CAR? WILLING TO TAKE BUS OR RAIL?  From Martin County S through Dade toward Homestead, Florida City, & the Keys:

http://sfrtp.cinrtosfl.com/hiwire

*
Florida Keys Area:*

Florida Keys and Key Largo Everglades Tours  (Links to many Keys attractions)

floridakeys.homestead.com/main.html

Ferry one way or R/T from Miami, Ft Meyers, Marco (at this time) to Key West

www.seakeywestexpress.com
*
Miami/Dade North:*

***

Go Miami Card  (Some trip advisor posters don't think it is worth it, but you read & decide:

http://www.gomiamicard.com/

***

Jackie Gleason Pref Arts Center

http://www.gleasontheater.com/

***
SoBe Colony Theatre  (Lincoln Road)

http://www.miamibeach411.com/arts/colony.html

***

The Wolfsonian 

http://www.wolfsonian.org 

***
Island Queen Cruises  (ICW & Fisher Island boat tours) (Coupon )

http://www.islandqueencruises.com/indexf.htm

***
Holocaust Memorial

http://www.holocaustmmb.org 

***
Bass Museum of Art

http://www.bassmuseum.org

***


Sanford L. Ziff Jewish Museum

http://www.jewishmuseum.com/ 

***
Art Deco - Lincoln Rpad - Collins Ave walking tours

www.mdpl.org/

***
Miami City Ballet

http://www.miamicityballet.org

***

Parrot Jungle Island

http://www.parrotjungle.com 

***

Doral Resort - Blue Monster Golf Course (& Marriot T/S units...not on beach)

http://www.doralgolf.com/ 

***
Bayside Marketplace

http://www.baysidemarketplace.com 

***

Miami Children's Museum  (Across Macarthur Causeway from Parrott Jungle:

http://www.miamichildrensmuseum.org/

***
Miami Art Museum

http://www.miamiartmuseum.org 

***
Gusman Center for the Performing Arts

http://gusmancenter.org/ 

***

Calder Race Course  (Miami/Dade voted against casinos in Dade county.  Closest casino track would be Gulfstream Park a few miles toward to ocean in Broward:

www.calderracecourse.com 

***

Cloisters of the Monastery of Saint Bernard de Clairvaux


http://www.spanishmonastery.com
OK..they need a volunteer to help manage their site.  Some info there, but doesn't seem to link correctly. Try here:
http://www.miamibeach411.com/articles/spanish-monestery.html


***
Miami Duck Tours:

www.ducktoursmiami.com

***


Flagler Dog Track & Sports Entertainment Center (no casino)

www.flaglerdogs.com

***

Aventura Mall   Largest enclosed (Full priced () mall on the East Coast.  About 1/2 mile from Gulfstream Park Track & Casino.  Drop him off, then SHOP

http://www.shopaventuramall.com 

***
Museum of Contemporary Art

http://www.mocanomi.org 

***

*Orange Bowl*

www.orangebowlstadium.com




*
Miami/Dade South :*


Vizcaya Museum and Gardens

http://www.vizcayamuseum.org 

***
Miami Metrozoo

http://www.miamimetrozoo.com 

***
Miccosukee Indian Village

http://www.miccosukee.com/mivillage.html 

***

Deering Estate at Cutler

http://www.deeringestate.com 

***
The Gold Coast Railroad Museum

www.goldcoast-railroad.org 

***
IMAX Theatre at Sunset Place

www.imax.com

***
Police Hall of Fame Museum

http://www.aphf.org 

***
Miami Seaquarium

http://www.miamiseaquarium.com 

***

Weeks Air Museum
14710 Southwest 128th St., Miami, FL 33196 
***

Tobacco Road   (One of the oldest clubs in S Fl)

www.tobacco-road.com/ 

***
Historical Museum of Southern Florida

: www.historical-museum.org 

***
Florida Grand Opera

http://www.fgo.org/ 

***
Miami Museum of Science and Space Transit Planetarium

http://www.miamisci.org/

***
Monkey Jungle

www.monkeyjungle.com/

***
Coral Castle

www.coralcastle.com

***
Fruit and Spice Farm & Park

www.miamifruitandspicepark.org/

***
Fairchild Tropical Botanic Garden

www.fairchildgarden.org

***

*
South Broward:*

Gulfstream Park:  Horse Racing & Casino complex, includes video cards.  Last time I was there, NO SMOKING....so, if still inforced, you can breathe:

http://www.gulfstreampark.com/
**
Hollywood Art Museum  (Kinda small)

http://www.artandculturecenter.org/
**

West Lake Anne Kolbe Rec center ICW boat & canoe rentals (best prices)

http://sofia.usgs.gov/virtual_tour/wlak/index.html

**

Hollywood North Beach Park Fully guarded & showers, no services without a long walk S on the B’Walk (bring cooler with stuff) (non commercial)
:
http://www.southflorida.com/attractions/19450,0,1307965.venue

**

Hollywood by the Sea Beach Commercial areas:  Article relates the Mom & Pop Atlantic Sands is over $100 a nite, but I’ve seen as low as $89....espically if you are a vet, a police, fire, military .  Owner is an ex Rockette ( Russell Markert dance troup) from the 1950s. 

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/search/content/entertainment/getaways/bandb/south_atlanticsands.html
www.atlanticsandsfl.com
**

O’Hara Jazz Club in both Hollywood & Ft Lauderdale:

http://www.oharasjazzcafe.com/

**
Boat & rec rentals located in the Nikki Marina area of the Westin Hollywood Diplomat beachfront resort:

http://www.atlanticbeachclubs.com/
**

Hard Rock Casino of Hollywood (Seminole):

www.seminolehardrockhollywood.com/
**

Weightlessness in Space.  This is a real jet from FLL that takes you training in a weightless envirenment.  It cost a lot more than a week at Disney World with four kids:

http://www.nogravity.com

**

Six Flags died here several years ago.....but there is a big old rollercoaster right in the area:

www.xcoaster.com 

**

International (Game) Fishing Museum (next to Bass Pro Shops Outdoor World & Islamorida Fish Restaurant 

http://www.igfa.org/

**
Dania Jai Alai Fronton (Also has slots & Poker  About 3 minutes from FLL

http://www.dania-jai-alai.com/

***
Flamingo Gardens  Coupons on website.  Down Flamingo Road from Sawgrass Mills (go south)

www.flamingogardens.org/

***
Sawgrass Recreation Park  (Everglades tours & Museum).  Coupons in papers & on website

evergladestours.com

***
Seminole Enterprises:   Billie Swamp Safarii (one of the best everglade tours) and other related including casinos

http://www.seminoletribe.com/


*Central Broward:*

***
Marriott BP Ocean Cam

http://www.sunny.org/webcam/camapp.cfm

***
Ft Lauderdale Museum of Art:
via watertaxi
http://www.moafl.org
**

Bonnet House Mansion & Grounds (beachfront home at Sunrise Blvd & Birch Rd.  Art featured  via watertaxi

http://www.bonnethouse.org/
**

Las Olas Blvd area in Ft Laud:   (Gondola rides at Storks (not in Wilton Manors bakery) via watertaxi

http://www.lasolasboulevard.com
**

Largest outlet center (with non outlet stores, too.  Excellent coupons on the website:

http://www.sawgrassmillsmall.com
**

 Museum of Discovery and Science and IMAX 3D Theater  (via www.watertaxi.com )

http://www.mods.org
**

International Swimming Hall of Fame  (Beachfront just S of Las Olas) Very small not expensive:  Via water taxi

http://www.ishof.org

**
 Stranahan House

http://www.stranahanhouse.com

**

MV CarrieB  leaves from behind the Cheesecake Factory on Las Olas.  Coupon on site for a few $$:
A better on is found in the Thur or Fri Sun Sentinal for one free with one. Only runs in season:  via watertaxi

www.carriebcruises.com

***
Ft Lauderdale Water Taxi (BUS).  Entire route will take about 4 hours.  Also taxi to SoBe Miami via ICW & Ft Laud & Hollywood Diplomat Yacht Club.  All day tix is now $10.00....check site for specials:

www.watertaxi.com  then click Ft Lauderdale.     Also check routes and TIMES.


*
North Broward:*


 Festival Flea Market  (Pompano Area)- not a favorite...don’t think prices are good...esp after Sawgrass....wife likes it sometimes.  Look for $5.00 coupons to be used on every $25.00 you spend.
**

http://www.festivalfleamarket.com

***
Tradewinds Park  (Holiday Fantasy of Lights during Nov & Dec)

www.broward.org/parks/hfol.htm

***
Butterfly World 

www.butterflyworld.com







*
Palm Beach County:*


Art Lover check out the Norton Museum of Art

http://www.norton.org/
**
Henry Flaglers Summer Cottage. (Next to Breakers Golf Course)

http://www.flaglermuseum.us/
**

The Breakers TOUR  (Usually on Wednesdays... fee now charged) Visit the Keenan Oil (& P&O Shipping) summer cottage where Standard Oil presidents, LIRR, & FCLRR (Florida Coast Line),  met with JP Morgan over dollar issues.  Nice historic hotel now...

www.thebreakers.com

**
John D. MacArthur Park - 

www.macarthurbeach.org

**
City Place - 

www.cityplace.com

**
Clematis Street - 

www.westpalmbeachdda.com

**
Jupiter Light House - the oldest structure in Palm Beach County. First lighted July 10th, 1860. During the Civil War Confederate Loyalists stole and hid the Light House Light mechanism.

www.lrhs.org

**
Kravis Center for the Performing Arts 

www.kravis.org
**

Lion Country Safari  

www.lioncountrysafari.com
**

Palm Beach Zoo at Dreher Park 

www.palmbeachzoo.org
**

Roger Dean Stadium - Jupiter Hammerheads & Palm Beach Cardinals of the Florida State League (A) make their home from April to August. Also Spring Training home of the Florida Marlins and St. Louis Cardinals 

www.rogerdeanstadium.com

**
Palm Beach Water Taxi - 

http://watertaxi.homestead.com/shuttleservice.html

For Water Taxi Narrated Sightseeing Tours go their home page:

http://watertaxi.homestead.com

**
For Getting Around the City of West Palm Beach:

www.cityofwpb.com/around/around.htm

**
the Gardens Mall

http://www.thegardensmall.com/index.cfm

**
Boca Raton Museum of Art - 

www.bocamuseum.org

**
Gumbo Limbo Nature Center - 

www.gumbolimbo.org

**
Loxahatchee National Wildlife Refuge - 

http://loxahatchee.fws.gov

**
Morikami Museum & Japenese Gardens - 

www.morikami.org

**
Okeeheelee Park - More than 900 acres - Free Park Admission, lots of things for outdoors enthusiasts - Fishing Pier, Water skiing courses, Boat ramps, bicycle track, sports fields (baseball, softball, football, soccer), 27-hole golf course, volleyball courts, tennis courts, nature center, exercise trail, picnic pavilions, canoe, kayak and other watercraft rentals

http://www.co.palm-beach.fl.us/parks...okeeheelee.htm

**
South Florida Science Museum - Planetarium, Laser shows, aquariams with fish from all over the world, Egyptian Gallery with a mummy, Space Gallery, Gift Shop - 

www.sfsm.org

**
Palm Beach Worth Avenue Shopping check out
http://snipurl.com/p8dg
&
http://www.worth-avenue.com/





*
Martin/St Lucie County:*


----------



## EileenL

*Fort Lauderdale Water Taxi*

One of my must do's in Fort Lauderdale - I spend an afternoon and evening on the Water Taxi seeing the shoreline, the famous houses, and the lights - hop off to eat 

Here is one of my writeups http://www.freelancetourist.com/sunset-cruise-water-taxi-fort-lauderdale/


----------

